# How do you know if you are obsessed with your dog!



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, so I have other dogs....3 chihuahuas and a toy poodle. They are all older dogs, with the youngest being 6. My husband grew up with small dogs and that is all he ever wanted. I grew up with medium size dogs, but our next door neighbor had German Shepherds which I played with all the time. So...after ALL this time, I finally have my own GSD and I'm completely OBSESSED! I've only had her for 2 weeks, but I don't want to do anything else but be/play with her!! I've already spent over $2k on her and toys/crates/etc. All I want is the best for her!!! I am completely and utterly in love with her! Am I crazy! Will this continue...or will I settle down!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I think we're all obsessed with our dogs. I know I am. 

I certainly can understand your obsession. They are an incredible breed.
Hopefully you can take that obsession and turn it towards training. After you get the obedience training down, you can turn it to trick training. That's loads of fun.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought I had settled down now that Stosh is 13 mos old, but we're taking herding lessons and I'm more obsessed than ever! It's so fun and I can see such a change in him. Definitely go to classes and you'll find that she'll become obsessed with you.


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

I spend a lot of money on my pets! I spent already $450 in the last two weeks on Texas and my two cats. I was even close of buying them a new cat tree that cost $200. I had to stop myself so I can pay my rent. I also spend so much that I never have enough to spend on myself. I am looking at waiting two more months to buy some new clothes.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Phew...thought it was just me! Glad to know I'm not the only one! And yes, we are scheduled for Puppy Kindergarten starting on April 2, and then we will follow with Obedience when PK is over. I can't wait!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

nope.... we're all pretty obsessed lol. My husband thinks i'm crazy. I think he's crazy. I just recently bought a sign on ebay that says A House Is Not A Home Without A German Shepherd. And i plan on buying a few more signs. lol.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> nope.... we're all pretty obsessed lol. My husband thinks i'm crazy. I think he's crazy. I just recently bought a sign on ebay that says A House Is Not A Home Without A German Shepherd. And i plan on buying a few more signs. lol.


everyone thinks my husband and I are crazy!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep...totally obsessed here too! 

I've stopped trying to figure out how much I've spent on him  I know it's a lot LOL


----------



## LijhaPup (Jan 9, 2011)

My Wife says I am obsessed with Lijha, and well, yea I admit it. She is my first GSD a d I have been learning all I can about them. She is an awesome dog. :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

you're also asking this question on a german shepherd dedicated forum.... yeah... we're all obsessed!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

I think its an obsession, I told Josh I don't want any other breed anymore other than GSD's after I brought Killian home!! LOL!! I love my lab/golden mix, she is amazing, but Killian is way easier and smarter than she was/is. <3


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> I think its an obsession, I told Josh I don't want any other breed anymore other than GSD's after I brought Killian home!! LOL!! I love my lab/golden mix, she is amazing, but Killian is way easier and smarter than she was/is. <3


 
oh yeah.... i definitely cant see NOT having a GSD in the house for as long as i live. at least one....


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Harley is my first GSD and I am completely and utterly in LOVE with him. All my friends and family think I am crazy for getting a big dog with the tiny poodles, but I think he fits in perfect.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> Harley is my first GSD and I am completely and utterly in LOVE with him. All my friends and family think I am crazy for getting a big dog with the tiny poodles, but I think he fits in perfect.


How are you making out socializing with the smaller dogs? I have 3 Chihuahuas and a toy poodle...all older and well...grumpy! Cheyenne wants to play with them SO badly...but she bites their tales and paws at them...and they just won't engage with her and growl and bark at her. Any tips?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

So, is this a serious question?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ha! Yes.  We actually have the family room and florida room gated off from the rest of the house. That is where the little dogs are. Cheyenne has the rest of the house. I do have to bring her in there to go to the backyard and am trying to slowly get everyone used to each other. But Cheyenne sees them and immediately wants to play...just wish they wanted to play back! I know they don't understand that she isn't trying to hurt them...and they are getting better with her. Just wondered if there is something else I can do to help things along. I know other people on here have both big and little dogs...


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I know im crazy about my dogs b.c I know most people on here and their dogs by name. I talk about ya'll with my family and friends like we have know each other for years. They look at me like I'm crazy. Yes I'am crazy for GSD breed. I will always own a GSD. Consider my dogs my adopted children.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My husband is a police officer, so I was used to having the K9s stop over and I have always wanted one! My hubby had grown up with little dogs and that is what he wanted. I mean come on...isn't a police officer SUPPOSED to have a GSD! lol Then last spring, we fostered a 13 month old GSD for 4 months...and I was totally hooked!! When he had to leave us, I started counting the days until this spring so I could get one!! Now, I honestly think that my house will ALWAYS have a GSD in it!! (maybe 2 someday!!)


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Another obsessed GSD fanatic here. I know because my daughter told me, lol. 
We have a running joke where she'll be talking about something and my reply will be, "that reminds me of german shepherds ...." Or "so anyway, I have a cute story about Jiva...."


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

When your 3 month old puppy brings a 3 foot tree limb through the doggie door and you call your friends and family and brag on how smart he is , while he chews up the darn thing on your hardwood floors....obsessed? or just crazy.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Guilty. Part of the reason is because, as my wife says, "She's a very interactive dog!" She is just so much more fun, challenging, intelligent and rewarding than our other dogs.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

:happyboogie: completely obsessed!! 
we are looking at new houses that the DOGS will enjoy! hahaha


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

jprice103 said:


> How are you making out socializing with the smaller dogs? I have 3 Chihuahuas and a toy poodle...all older and well...grumpy! Cheyenne wants to play with them SO badly...but she bites their tales and paws at them...and they just won't engage with her and growl and bark at her. Any tips?


I wish I could give you some advice on this... but I can't. I am always telling Harley to "leave it" when he gets near the poodles. They don't like him much. He isn't allowed on the couch, so they go up there to escape from him. My little Chevy has made friends with him and they play tug together, but Hannah and Miss MyNewt don't like him at all and will growl at him if he gets near them. I do have to separate them when they go potty too.
Here is a photo of Harley and Chevy playing tug. Chevy has to lay on the bed to keep from being dragged, but he keeps coming back, so I think he likes it.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

HeyJude said:


> I wish I could give you some advice on this... but I can't. I am always telling Harley to "leave it" when he gets near the poodles. They don't like him much. He isn't allowed on the couch, so they go up there to escape from him. My little Chevy has made friends with him and they play tug together, but Hannah and Miss MyNewt don't like him at all and will growl at him if he gets near them. I do have to separate them when they go potty too.
> Here is a photo of Harley and Chevy playing tug. Chevy has to lay on the bed to keep from being dragged, but he keeps coming back, so I think he likes it.


 
That is too cute. At least you have one that will play. No one will play with Cheyenne! Guess I need to just give it a little more time!! 

It's funny...the GSD that we fostered last spring that made me insist I had to have one...his name was Harley, too!! Here is a picture of him. He was so handsome!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oops! Picture didn't upload! Trying again!

This is him looking longingly into the gated area where the little ones are!


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

My son said I'm "infatuated" with my dog…..


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Guilty. Part of the reason is because, as my wife says, "She's a very interactive dog!" She is just so much more fun, challenging, intelligent and rewarding than our other dogs.


I know what you mean! I refer to the little ones as "blobs"! They really don't interact much with us...just want to laze around in their beds in front of the fire! I want someone who will go on hikes with me, walks with me, play with me,etc! We took our one chihuahua to the park to go for a walk...and ended up carrying him the whole time! lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> being obsessed is ok and it might always be intense.

2>>>> spending $2,000.00 in 2 weeks is a special
kind of over board.



jprice103 said:


> 1>>>> So...after ALL this time, I finally have my own GSD and I'm completely OBSESSED! I've only had her for 2 weeks, but I don't want to do anything else but be/play with her!!
> 
> 2>>>> I've already spent over $2k on her and toys/crates/etc. All I want is the best for her!!! I am completely and utterly in love with her! Am I crazy! Will this continue...or will I settle down!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 2>>>> spending $2,000.00 in 2 weeks is a special kind of over board.


 
Tell me about it! Petco and PetSmart LOVE me!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 1>>>> being obsessed is ok and it might always be intense.
> 
> 2>>>> spending $2,000.00 in 2 weeks is a special
> kind of over board.


Lol, I think that $2,000 included the puppy too!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ohhhhhh, $2,000.00 included the pup. i'm
glad i have friends on the forum like you that
bring me back. :crazy:



jprice103 said:


> Ok, so I have other dogs....3 chihuahuas and a toy poodle. They are all older dogs, with the youngest being 6. My husband grew up with small dogs and that is all he ever wanted. I grew up with medium size dogs, but our next door neighbor had German Shepherds which I played with all the time. So...after ALL this time, I finally have my own GSD and I'm completely OBSESSED! I've only had her for 2 weeks, but I don't want to do anything else but be/play with her!! I've already spent over $2k on her and toys/crates/etc. All I want is the best for her!!! I am completely and utterly in love with her! Am I crazy! Will this continue...or will I settle down!!





idahospud49 said:


> Lol, I think that $2,000 included the puppy too!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

In order to get my purse ready for court tomorrow, client meeting (waiting for the Bar results) I pull out anything that could be thought of as a weapon or might cause issues...the tally as of now...1 Nylabone, 1 Furminator, pair of doggy nail clippers, metal choke chain, 3 separate bags of doggy treats, and a leash...wow...never thought my purse was that big.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> ohhhhhh, $2,000.00 included the pup. i'm
> glad i have friends on the forum like you that
> bring me back. :crazy:


 
LOL. Yes, that included her!!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Caitydid255 said:


> In order to get my purse ready for court tomorrow, client meeting (waiting for the Bar results) I pull out anything that could be thought of as a weapon or might cause issues...the tally as of now...1 Nylabone, 1 Furminator, pair of doggy nail clippers, metal choke chain, 3 separate bags of doggy treats, and a leash...wow...never thought my purse was that big.


Ha! That is too funny! Imagine if you reached into your bag for some papers and accidentally pulled out a metal choke chain! I think the client's would be a little nervous!!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> you're also asking this question on a german shepherd dedicated forum.... yeah... we're all obsessed!


Here Here. 

Another way I can tell? I choose my car purchases with my dog in mind....


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> ohhhhhh, $2,000.00 included the pup. i'm
> glad i have friends on the forum like you that
> bring me back. :crazy:


That's what I'm here for!!


----------

